# need help to get the pitbull that fits me



## mttbox (Apr 11, 2013)

hi guys, need some help here, loved the pit and ready for one, i'm looking to get a pitbull mix taht fits me, i'm only 125lb and don't want to dog that is too big end up walk me when i'm trying to walk them, which one of the mix are smaller? about 50 to 60lb?

thank you!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Get a regular adba apbt and work obedience and youll never have a problem.


----------



## mttbox (Apr 11, 2013)

can any one tell if this one will get big? 8 month old, was told that his mom and dad are short
Loving Cute Pitbull Pup


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hes gorgeous and probably wont get much bigger than he already is. The key is obedience training. I guarantee there are members on here with big dogs that their young kids can walk.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

My two year old can walk my 60lb rescue









She's always had a real easy laid back temperament with little to no drive and that helps. Like JTP said, the key is training.


----------



## mttbox (Apr 11, 2013)

im going to meet the owner tomorrow, i should take the dog tomorrow, how many times should i feed him a day?


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

When you buy the food read the back of the bag .. It'll tell you how many cups per day and i feed 2 times a day

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Not every person can handle an ADBA type dog as most are game bred and have high drive.the weight of the dog doesnt matter. I think you need to do more research on dogs before buying one. ANY dog you get needs obedience training. It's about training, not size.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

I was going to say someytyhing very close to that Coach. Good Post.
I like the car analogy for these kind of questions.
Sounds like they has made their mind up, but all we can do is hope that some research was/is done at one point or another.
Is this a first dime dog owner here?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Not every person can handle an ADBA type dog as most are game bred and have high drive.the weight of the dog doesnt matter. I think you need research on dogs before buying one. ANY dog you get needs obedience training. It's about training, not size.


I agree but then take into consideration every chevy and camelot pits dog is adba registered and neither are "game bred" and both lines are big dogs. All ive come are extremly drivey and have a tendency to be da much like the pure bred apbt. The op asked for a smaller apbt type dog so I just suggested getting a real apbt if thats what they truly wanted rather than a bully.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

The point was: she should do her own research, instead of asking a bunch of people she just met what type of dog she should get. This is why folks get these dogs and they end up in the pound, because they do not do research and do not know what they are getting. When you say ADBA dogs on an online forum, those lines are not the first that will pop in mind, as they are newer in the breed history. Also - if you sent her to the ADBA site, she is going to see that there are some different types of dogs, even though some on here say there are only one type. the OP should do more research on things.
Majority of bulldogs are in her weight range, but lets say she buys a dog from kennel A 
-or- one from kennel B, she will get a different dog from both.
Start talking to people that have dogs you like on here and ask them about their dogs.
You looking for a pet or a prospect?


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

mccoypitbulls said:


> The point was: she should do her own research, instead of asking a bunch of people she just met what type of dog she should get. This is why folks get these dogs and they end up in the pound, because they do not do research and do not know what they are getting. When you say ADBA dogs on an online forum, those lines are not the first that will pop in mind, as they are newer in the breed history. Also - if you sent her to the ADBA site, she is going to see that there are some different types of dogs, even though some on here say there are only one type. the OP should do more research on things.
> Majority of bulldogs are in her weight range, but lets say she buys a dog from kennel A
> -or- one from kennel B, she will get a different dog from both.
> Start talking to people that have dogs you like on here and ask them about their dogs.
> You looking for a pet or a prospect?


............yeah, what he said.do alotta research 4 u get a dog.alot! and dont read the bag unless u on the toilet.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

I thought u was going fishin.Mccoy aaaahahahahah.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Not every person can handle an ADBA type dog as most are game bred and have high drive.the weight of the dog doesnt matter. I think you need to do more research on dogs before buying one. ANY dog you get needs obedience training. It's about training, not size.


Good post!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

And my point was: not every adba dog is a game bred dog just like not every dog over 65lbs is a bully. She said she didnt want a big bully dog so I suggested an adba style dog. Not every adba apbt is going to be fast lane.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> And my point was: not every adba dog is a game bred dog just like not every dog over 65lbs is a bully. She said she didnt want a big bully dog so I suggested an adba style dog. Not every adba apbt is going to be fast lane.


At this point I think we should all recognize and agree that none of the registries have a standard that is maintained UNLESS you're saying a show dog. I have a bully that is triple registered with UKC ADBA and ABKC. Does that mean that he fits UKC or ADBA standard? No.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Why are you talking about standard? I never brought standard up once. I said get an adba APBT. By that ment a APBT that goes back to real apbt line registered adba.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Why are you talking about standard? I never brought standard up once. I said get an adba APBT. By that ment a APBT that goes back to real apbt line registered adba.


What I was meaning is SOME people (a lot) don't know what the difference is between a "real APBT" and a "not real APBT but registered as APBT" because if they are ADBA registered as APBT that's all some people know.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok well that still has nothing to do with standard that has to do with pedigree and genetics. Take american pits juan gotti gr daughter who looks like a to standard adba show dog. Shes still a bully but meets adba apbt standard. Im not arguing that most ppl have no idea what they have and insist on arguing even though they have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Why are you talking about standard? I never brought standard up once. I said get an adba APBT. By that ment a APBT that goes back to real apbt line registered adba.


which should mean........... aw crap on it.somebody has to say it;should you get a"real apbt line registered adba"chances r, no i gar run tee it'll b n a shelter n a year.cold but tru.not mean jus honest.the shelters r already full of dogs that wood suit u.do your reserch get u a dog, get you an it some training and yall will b happy.and remember dont read the bag unless u


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

welder said:


> which should mean........... aw crap on it.somebody has to say it;should you get a"real apbt line registered adba"chances r, no i gar run tee it'll b n a shelter n a year.cold but tru.not mean jus honest.the shelters r already full of dogs that wood suit u.do your reserch get u a dog, get you an it some training and yall will b happy.and remember dont read the bag unless u


Good post. My first pitbull type dog was a rescue


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

How many people know what they have? ADBA or not. 
The majority of dogs don't know, and neither do the owners what their lineage is or means anymore. 
Most pits turn on, some, from being so far dispatched from breed intent, get A couple hangers in their as s and cower. 
You had to cull several litters to come away with A game dog, and to class A 45# dog, everyone had A 45# game dog. 
Today, working with DA is not nearly the same as 20-30 years ago. 
Getting A smaller , 38-42 ish anything is what I would fill this order. Shelter dog is my suggestion since they at least attempt to weed HA out, and DA as A recognized issue upon re-home.
You don't have to have A line dog if your not using it for line perp uses. To fight and continue legacy/lineage.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

mttbox said:


> hi guys, need some help here, loved the pit and ready for one, i'm looking to get a pitbull mix taht fits me, i'm only 125lb and don't want to dog that is too big end up walk me when i'm trying to walk them, which one of the mix are smaller? about 50 to 60lb?
> 
> thank you!


..............xactly. in all seriousness.the 1 u need to speak with is redog.he da boss round her.got ex. n the kinda info u need.betcha he'd b glad to hep ya.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Boy, yall see me slide that brown nose rite n thar?aaaaaahahahahaha.:thumbsup:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

truthfully.... I had no idea what in the hell you said lol


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

dixieland said:


> truthfully.... I had no idea what in the hell you said lol


for real and u from n.c. truthfully... i didnt either.lol


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

welder said:


> ..............xactly. in all seriousness.the 1 u need to speak with is redog.he da boss round her.got ex. n the kinda info u need.betcha he'd b glad to hep ya.


OK translation.she dont know what she wants.no joke.talk to redog.he's the boss.knows his crap.real good guy...............................hows thats.aaaahahahahaha


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

lmao!!!!HAHA!!:rofl:
I'm really from Florida.I've only been in NC for about 9 years


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

aw shoot u ment what i knew.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm NC born and bred and I don't know what the heck you say half the time lol. I could probably figure it out if we were talking face to face, but the whole typing thing throws me off lol.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

BullyGal said:


> I'm NC born and bred and I don't know what the heck you say half the time lol. I could probably figure it out if we were talking face to face, but the whole typing thing throws me off lol.


aw cmon yall gone make me feel bad.jus reed it reel slllloooo.aaaahahahah.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

lol.
Alright alright since I'm a mod I reckon I have to be the bad guy telling y'all,and myself,to get this thread back on track to what the op was asking about


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Bah.

I think OP should do a little bit more research on food and breed traits. There are plenty of threads here to help, just go over to the Health And Nutrition section. And then go to the local shelter and find their new best friend.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Do some more research on owning a dog, go to the shelter and find one that fits you.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

I did go fishin.LOL..the dang water was too high and than it started to rain on me!!
Had a nice bite though!

em dang fish was jumpin like a jitterbug this afternoon.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Powerton? Chasing a big blue?


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

...very close to there. Only went for a hour or so. Not too much action. If they was biting id still be back there...ha ha I wanted to go yesterday before the rain, and should have, based on how today went!! 
Bout time to get on some pan fish real soon. You like fishin JTP?
I was talking to a guy about a bad ass little patterdale last night. I think we may go watch him this weekend. Are you going to pull any of your dogs or enter in the show?
Figure we may just as well go check it out. Kinda excited to see that lil dog..he can pull
Bout shit when i heard how many people were expected to show up. Not sure if I am going to take any dogs though.


and yes....back on topic...sorry..shoot me a pm if you want


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah im still going. I may enter the hooker. Depends on how my $ is looking. Do u know what time it starts? Ive heard about that patterdale. Think his name is Goldberg lmao. Hes supposed to be 5th in the country n his weight class. 

Ive been known to cast out here and there. Its funny cuz im all about my clean shoes and outfit but during the summer I am covered in stink bait amd cat slime a lot. Lol


----------



## mttbox (Apr 11, 2013)

thank you all for your input, as long as they don't get too big (70lb+) i would love to have him, the size is just my personal preferences , I'm not experienced with dog training so i will hire a dog trainer.

may i please have more Opinion of how big this dog will get? the owner really need to find a place for him as the apartment manager only give her 3 days to remove him and today is the 3rd day, i don't want him end up in a shelter, following link is a earlier picture of him with his mother.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5610828/IMG_4916.jpg

Loving Cute Pitbull Pup,


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He's 8 months old he should be his full height and will just fill in and mature. Without knowing his parents or what his ancestors weighed your not going get a good range of what he will weigh. The ad doesn't even say what he weighs, or height, as of now so there is nothing to even guess upon.


----------



## mttbox (Apr 11, 2013)

him now:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5610828/IMG_9345.jpeg


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i hope she does some more research, and make sure this is the kind of animal she wants.
some of my females are in the low 30's and one is high 20's. they might be small, but i promise you their strength is not an issue.

at one point, i thought i could handle any dog, now i believe i could handle any dog other than an APBT. i dont care what size it is, if he goes into kill mode i dont believe a human has a chance. 

i like mine on the smaller side also.


----------



## mttbox (Apr 11, 2013)

surfer said:


> i hope she does some more research, and make sure this is the kind of animal she wants.
> some of my females are in the low 30's and one is high 20's. they might be small, but i promise you their strength is not an issue.
> 
> at one point, i thought i could handle any dog, now i believe i could handle any dog other than an APBT. i dont care what size it is, if he goes into kill mode i dont believe a human has a chance.
> ...


is this one a american pitbull terrier? is this what ABPT stands for?. cause i know usually american pitbull terrier gets big.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

mttbox said:


> is this one a american pitbull terrier? is this what ABPT stands for?. cause i know usually american pitbull terrier gets big.


This is why you were told to do more breed research. The American Pit Bull Terrier (APBT) is not a big type of dog. They are small to medium sized dogs that range from 30-65 lbs (give or take). However even though they are not large they can be powerful. This is where training comes in. Any dog no matter the size can be control with obedience. Being a responsible owner means training your dog and being able to control it regardless of size.

Is there a reason you want this breed that is known to be high drive and not an easy keeper vs a more low drive breed?


----------



## mttbox (Apr 11, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> This is why you were told to do more breed research. The American Pit Bull Terrier (APBT) is not a big type of dog. They are small to medium sized dogs that range from 30-65 lbs (give or take). However even though they are not large they can be powerful. This is where training comes in. Any dog no matter the size can be control with obedience. Being a responsible owner means training your dog and being able to control it regardless of size.
> 
> Is there a reason you want this breed that is known to be high drive and not an easy keeper vs a more low drive breed?


two month ago a lost pit came to my house, she is just so lovely, different from all the story on the tv news, she was hit by car and cost me about $400 at hospital, I've spend about 1 month with her, anyway, long story short, I end up found the owner, the owner was in tears, ever since i want a pit.

she is about 65lb but calm, and i can handle her just fine, but when i went to the shelter last week to see the other pit, that one just coming out of the cage and got excited, she was dragging me around

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5610828/!cid_FEA54FC0-48D9-4E2C-AACB-08DB2FC67C1F.jpg


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

mttbox said:


> two month ago a lost pit came to my house, she is just so lovely, different from all the story on the tv news, she was hit by car and cost me about $400 at hospital, I've spend about 1 month with her, anyway, long story short, I end up found the owner, the owner was in tears, ever since i want a pit.


See but what you found was a random dog that resembled a pit. Unless it was a papered dog with verifiable lineage you don't know what breeds are actually in that dog. While yes these dogs are very sweet and loving, much different than the news portrays, they are not for everyone. Expecially a purebred one. This is why I recommend either going to the shelter or go meet the dog on Craigslist (which is not an APBT, just a red pit looking dog) and see if you find a dog that has the personality and is the size you want. However no matter what when it comes down to control that is going to come from the training put into it.


----------



## mttbox (Apr 11, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> See but what you found was a random dog that resembled a pit. Unless it was a papered dog with verifiable lineage you don't know what breeds are actually in that dog. While yes these dogs are very sweet and loving, much different than the news portrays, they are not for everyone. Expecially a purebred one. This is why I recommend either going to the shelter or go meet the dog on Craigslist (which is not an APBT, just a red pit looking dog) and see if you find a dog that has the personality and is the size you want. However no matter what when it comes down to control that is going to come from the training put into it.


i'm going to meet him about 7PST, and yes, i will for sure get a trainer for him if i take him.

again! thank you for your helpful info.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Meeting one sweet dog is not a good reason to get one of those breeds. I loved the movie bethoven but I would never own a st brenard. These pitbull type dog are not a joke and take alot of hard work to own and a lot of issues to maintain. These dogs arent your parents lab know what I mean?


----------



## Kaydeon Kyle (Dec 1, 2012)

One more voice saying what a lot of other people have already said- these dogs are sweet and loving, but they are NOT a good choice for someone who doesn't basically already know they are a strong leader. Training is great, but ultimately YOU are the one responsible.


----------

